# Can Cutting "Butterfly Style"



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I got lucky trying to cut a can in less than ten shots  So much fun!!!!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice, CO!!!!! Way less that 10 shots! Impressive, my friend!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Way to go CO !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome shooting dude. That big ole smile of yours right after you cut that can is contagious man! Having fun watching along with ya, thanks for sharing CO.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done!! Gonna be hard to beat 3 shots now. Always heard your toughest competitor is yourself. Looks like you are raising the bar pretty high!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go, CO!!! That 1/2 steel at full butterfly really does some damage.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great shooting, Can-Opener!! You've just paid a proper homage to your forum nickname!! 

Long draws are so much fun, whether they are full or half butterfly. I'm using now an active 230mm (9.06 inch) band length to go with my marbles. Oh boy! ...they really fly.

Keep having fun, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's not can cutting....that's can destroying!!

Great shooting.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well done my friend...I am glad some of you people can... shoot butterfly...always nice to see people blasting cans..seems like nothing better to hit

Best to you...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can murder. I'm calling the cops.

Thanks for showing us the proper way of opening cans.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You make a heck of an argument for big ammo butterfly shooting CO! Nice video, well done!

Be well,
SF


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW! three shots, don't think anyone's gonna tot that!


----------

